# Yeast Nutrient vs Yeast Energizer



## kenk175 (Sep 19, 2013)

I went to my local wine and beer supply store and asked for Yeast Nutrient and when I got home I noticed he gave me yeast energizer. I know what both are for but I have read depending upon the brand the name may be interchangeable.
I have Crosby & Baker Yeast Energizer Contains DAP, yeast hulls, Magnesium Sulphate and Vitamin B complex. Is it acceptable to use this as a nutrient.


----------



## kenk175 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Sorry*

I am going to reply to my own post to not waste anybodies time. I should have done a thread search as I see this has been discussed extensively already.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 19, 2013)

They are different yes. Just like us as we go about life and eat a variety of foods but don't get all that we really need so is the juice you are using to ferment. It contains a lot of what yeasts need but its not a complete diet. 

This is why we ad nutrient to help give yeast what they need. Energizer is a booster to hep yeast finish off the remaining sugars. 

If you don't have or ad nutrient most often the yeasts will still work well but not as well if they had some. You could use one or both and the must will still ferment providing the must is stirred to move yeast and sugars around. 

The energizer is a finer powder while the nutrient is more granular like. Yes long story you can.


----------



## kenk175 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks that answered my question and I will get some nutrient also.


----------

